# Great shopping trip!



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you for letting me spend my money! 

Honestly though, great service and a bit of an Aladdin's Cave for the wannabee detailer...

I'm looking forward to using the Menzerna Power Finish 203 on the wife's Mini, and see how it compares with the Megs UC as a hand polish. 


Cheers


Nigel


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Nigel, 

Great to see you yesterday, its a pleasure to help lol.

Enjoy the Power Finish  

See you soon! 

Dave


----------

